
Isoflow – Infrastructure Diagrams - willemlabu
https://isoflow.io/
======
philprx
If you liked this you will like these:

sheetengine - Isometric HTML5 JavaScript Display Engine - CodePlex Archive
[https://archive.codeplex.com/?p=sheetengine](https://archive.codeplex.com/?p=sheetengine)

Isomer – an isometric graphics library for HTML5 canvas
[https://jdan.github.io/isomer/](https://jdan.github.io/isomer/)

Traviso - Isometric Javascript Engine
[http://www.travisojs.com/](http://www.travisojs.com/)

------
css
I have suffered through Gliffy + Confluence for months, so I love seeing new
software in this space. This looks very nice, but seems to be missing a lot of
important features: boxes to segment networks (a la VPC), directed connections
(arrows, filled or not, dashed, etc) and text boxes.

I really, really like how good this looks, especially the isometric view. It
adds some personality that makes otherwise boring diagrams interesting to look
at.

Finally, I want to say how awesome it is that you can try out the app without
an account and with only one-click. Nothing "sells" your product better than
your product, and this website is a textbook example of how this should be
executed.

~~~
klohto
Have you tried Draw.io? I use it heavily in our Confluence and it has an
offline client.

~~~
somishere
+1 for Draw.io ... extremely flexible, vector export, plus can connect and
save to e.g. google drive, etc.

------
arminiusreturns
I want tolike this. I hatethe state of infrastructure diagramming, but one of
my primary complaints is that I dont like the inability to run the prettier
ones locally.I don't want to trust enumeration of my system to yet another
company.

That said, this is quite pretty.

~~~
wodenokoto
Draw.io/ diagrams.net runs locally according to the documentation. E.g, you
download the JavaScript app when visiting g the page and everything from there
on is handled in the browser.

You can also install it in a rocker container.

[https://github.com/jgraph/drawio](https://github.com/jgraph/drawio)

~~~
AbraKdabra
The thing with draw.io is that the pretty isometric views are only for AWS.
I'd love to have something like
[https://www.cloudcraft.co/](https://www.cloudcraft.co/) that can be run
locally for not cloud-based infraestructures.

------
kostarelo
One thing that I would love to see from these diagram tools is to have the
different components be aware of which other components can be connected too
and how they will interact.

I think that will create a set of new features and possibilities for the
tools.

For example don’t allow an nginx component to be connected to a MySQL
server(not sure if it’s possible though, you get the point) or require a load
balancer when a browser wants to connect to multiple nodes, etc, that kind of
logic.

That can then be expanded into having it suggesting architecture patterns or
even generating definition files for you.

Just an idea

~~~
formerly_proven
> One thing that I would love to see from these diagram tools is to have the
> different components be aware of which other components can be connected too
> and how they will interact.

Visio does this. It's really a shame that Visio's SVG renderer is so bad,
since its PDF and raster output is really good. But SVG is the standard now,
and the PDFs it generates aren't easily converted to SVG.

> That can then be expanded into having it suggesting architecture patterns or
> even generating definition files for you.

I don't know about the former, but I think Visio can do the latter.

------
ManuelKiessling
I like my diagrams to have semantic/structural meaning and text-based source
code, which is why I love ilograph.com.

~~~
theptip
This looks interesting, thanks for sharing. I have been looking for more
structural/text-based options. Any other related tools you have tried?

I’m a fan of Mermaid.js for state diagrams etc., but this seems like a good
higher-level tool.

------
xixixao
Super pretty! UX-wise it might be a bit too minimal, you could take some
inspiration from [https://excalidraw.com/](https://excalidraw.com/) (which
itself is inspired by many other drawing tools). Concrete example: If you only
have 6 "things" to choose from, why not place them directly in the UI, saving
one click + menu expansion (similar to the tool bar up top of Excalidraw).

------
lajr
Hey congratulations, I love the ease of use and the aesthetic of this app! A
few suggestions to improve quality of life:

1\. Add hotkeys for each tool

2\. Make delete actually delete things rather than going "back" in the browser

3\. Make escape return the user to the "move" tool

4\. When you use the "add" tool and add something, the menu closes but the
tool stays selected at which point clicking it again deselects it rather than
reopening the menu

5\. Don't export the "cursor" square when you export the diagram. Perhaps also
an export to image rather than svg would be valuable for the kinds of purposes
people would use this tool for

At the moment the tool looks great and gets the job done, but I find myself
hitting a wall in terms of what I can do with it (mainly around those points
I've mentioned).

------
cloudking
Looks great, congrats on launching! Feature requests:

1) make the site mobile friendly

2) connect to the cloud backend and automatically import all the services, let
me make the connections between them. If it's a large scale deployment it
would make set up a lot easier

~~~
dom_hutton
That's quite a nice balance between "auto import and connect everything, dven
the stuff you don't want e.g Terraform" and "set it all up yourself".

I'd like to add to that suggestion, let me dis/allow resources from thr
automated import with a grep patterm e.g. aws.iam* would allow only iam
policies into the import. Negations and such are logical extensions.

------
devonkim
Looks like cloudcraft to me from a few years ago but more general. Still
looking for a multi-dimensional / multi-planar tool that can let me show the
same functional components with different graph coloring and edges. A control
/ management diagram won’t look like a dataflow nor anything similar to how I
want to do a network segmentation diagram for auditors and security engineers.
Every time I write a new diagram for a different audience it feels like I’m
repeating half my work. Heck, I’m not sure if anyone else has this frustration
even

~~~
markmanx
Hi devonkim,

Thanks for checking out Isoflow, I'd love to know more about how you use
diagrams in your work. The intention is to take Isoflow in the direction
you're describing (i.e. being able to show different processes on top of the
same diagram), so would really love to get your thoughts on what you think are
the most important aspects. Please reach out to me through the 'contact' tab
on Isoflow if you're up for discussing further. Thanks again for the feedback.

~~~
dqpb
If your goal is for this to be used for engineering rather than just visual
presentation, my advice is to support defining the actual system structure as
text, and then use the UI to design views of that structure.

Bonus points if it consumes the text via git.

~~~
markmanx
Thanks for the advice, I'm currently updating the data structure and will keep
this in mind

------
sbr464
[https://arcentry.com/](https://arcentry.com/) was nice, but they shuttered
the service.

[https://shutdownlikeaboss.com/post/190564787340/wolfram-
disc...](https://shutdownlikeaboss.com/post/190564787340/wolfram-
discontinuing-arcentry)

------
Closi
Hey! If this is your app first of all congrats.

If you fancy a pivot - I’ve seen lots of similar apps for cloud architecture,
but this engine would be perfect for logistics (warehousing in particular)
which I think is underserved (and the industry I am in!). If this existed for
a sensible price I would definitely be a customer!

~~~
wolframhempel
I'd love to learn more about your thoughts on this. I've built Arcentry
([https://arcentry.com/](https://arcentry.com/)) and we've tried to pivot into
Industrial Monitoring and Control (see
[https://vimeo.com/supralayer](https://vimeo.com/supralayer)), but ultimately
had to abandon the idea do to complexities in the data layer. Logistics might
be a more suitable field though - would love to get your thoughts. You can
reach me at wolfram@arcentry.com

------
ramchip
This looks very pretty. I guess there’s no option to self-host or run locally?
My company wouldn’t allow internal diagrams on a 3rd party cloud service,
unfortunately. Especially infra / networking, given the security
implications...

------
jeswin
Love the isometric views. I was actually looking to build a similar
diagramming tool (but for a different usecase). Do you mind sharing which
libraries/tools you've used here?

If you're looking to productize this in future, best of luck in advance.

~~~
markmanx
Thanks Jeswin.

I'm using Mithril for the UI and Paperjs for the actual diagram editor.

------
neilpanchal
Aside: Is it just me or these days a lot of web designs have magenta/purple
themes?

------
leoncvlt
Very pleasant to the eye! Reminds me of
[http://www.zachtronics.com/exapunks/](http://www.zachtronics.com/exapunks/)

------
plusangel
Very nice environment. Please add more nodes, probably generic ones too. In
addition, I want to be able to add labels to connectors too. Keep up the good
work!

------
jrott
I like this a ton. It's much nicer to use then Gliffy or Lucidchart. It does
need more options though Boxes and more choices of arrows especially.

------
guiltygods
Needs ability to import Azure and AWS icons. Also import popular framework
logos and icons.

------
estebarb
It remembered me the BeOS icons! Nice job, btw.

------
gfaure
Beautiful aesthetic! Just a note, the front page has my pet peeve typo "it's"
on it.

------
bredren
I still use PowerPoint to do these! Will try this next time I am building one.

------
ashnehete
I liked the idea and the looks of this. The user experience can be better.

------
2ion
Too limited IMO to be useful.

